# το παίρνω απόφαση..



## anthodocheio

Γεια σε όλους!

Πώς μπορούμε να πούμε "το παίρνω απόφαση";


----------



## ergreco

Σε τι γλώσσα; Αν εννοείς ποιά είναι η αντίστοιχη φράση στα αγγλικά
*To make up one's mind *


----------



## anthodocheio

Thanks!
Αυτό ισχύει και αν θέλω να πω "τα γεγονοτα με ανάγκασαν να το πάρω απόφαση/να το συνειδητοποιήσω";


----------



## ergreco

The facts forced me to make up my mind ( about this/that matter ).
The facts forced me to realise this/that


----------



## anthodocheio

Ευχαριστώ ergreco!

Ξέρεις τι; Δεν είμαι σίγουρη για το τι σημαίνει η έκφραση που μου έδωσες. 
Δεν θέλω να πω, "παίρνω μια απόφαση" ή "αποφασίζω" αλλά "το παίρνω απόφαση". 
"Το παίρνω απόφαση ότι έτσι έχουν τα πράγματα"...


----------



## ergreco

Σε αυτή τη περίπτωση αποφασίζεις αμετάκλητα, οπότε

I set my heart on that this is the way of things


----------



## ireney

Anthodocheio ανάλογα με τη γενικότερη φράση μπορεί ακόμα και να είναι το come to terms with, come to realise ή απλά accept ή και live with (it) {το τελευταίο θα το μετάφραζα "να το ανεχτώ"


I had/have to accept that this is the way things are ας πούμε

make up one's mind σημαίνει ότι κάποιος δεν μπορούσε να αποφασίσει το Α ή το Β και στο τέλος κατέληξε σε μια απόφαση.

Άμα σκεφτώ τίποτις άλλο θα το γράψω


----------



## anthodocheio

Και το "set my heart on" τί είναι; Δεν μπόρεσα να το βρω εδώ στο φόρουμ...


----------



## ireney

set my heart on = βάζω σκοπό αλλά με έξτρα... αποφασιστικότητα. Περίπου σαν το βάζω γινάτι αλλά χωρίς την ξεροκεφαλιά που αυτό υπονοεί. Όταν θες κάτι πάρα πολύ. 
Π.χ. She had set her heart on becoming a doctor and for that reason she struggled through all the difficultied and became one.
Ή
I've set my heart on buying that book and I will no matter how much it costs.

Υ.Γ. Σε μια δυο μέρες θα το κάνω ξεχωριστό thread για να είναι ευκολότερο να το βρει κανείς στο μέλλον


----------

